# 64 degree wedge - waste of time?



## rudebhoy (Jun 21, 2018)

It's pretty common for me to at our place to be faced with shots directly over a greenside bunker. I use my 60 degree wedge, and although I'm not too bad at judging the shot so that it just clears the bunker, the normal outcome is that is will run on well past the flag, sometimes even off the other side of the green if it's quite a narrow one.

I'm throwing the ball up in the air a decent height, but can't get it to check and stop quick enough.

Wondering if a 64 degree wedge might help me here? AG do a cheap Fazer one at Â£30, tempted to give it a go.

Or should I be modifying my technique to make the ball stop sooner?

(Don't have a problem with bunker shots, use my 60 and can get a reasonable result in terms of getting close to the pin)


----------



## bobmac (Jun 21, 2018)

To answer your question.....yes, a complete waste of time and money.

What ball do you use?


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 21, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			It's pretty common for me to at our place to be faced with shots directly over a greenside bunker. I use my 60 degree wedge, and although I'm not too bad at judging the shot so that it just clears the bunker, the normal outcome is that is will run on well past the flag, sometimes even off the other side of the green if it's quite a narrow one.

I'm throwing the ball up in the air a decent height, but can't get it to check and stop quick enough.

Wondering if a 64 degree wedge might help me here? AG do a cheap Fazer one at Â£30, tempted to give it a go.

Or should I be modifying my technique to make the ball stop sooner?

(Don't have a problem with bunker shots, use my 60 and can get a reasonable result in terms of getting close to the pin)
		
Click to expand...

Which club would you take out of the bag to put the 64 degree in?

For the shots you're describing, if you're playing out of the rough onto a narrow green, it's going to be hard to stop the ball even with a 64 degree. If you're playing off the fairway, you should be able to stop the ball with a 60 degree with good technique and a good ball.

Personally, I would stick with the 60 degree and maybe get a lesson to work on technique if you think that might be what is holding you back.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm never that sure why anyone would want a wedge higher than 60Â°, the use must be quite limited.

I did see a 72Â° wedge for sale the other week though, maybe give that a go! I think it was made by Bombtech. :rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 21, 2018)

How many bunkers on your course put you into this situation? The correct solution is course management so that your misses don't put you into impossible positions.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 21, 2018)

bobmac said:



			To answer your question.....yes, a complete waste of time and money.

What ball do you use?
		
Click to expand...

If I'm playing well, Callaway Supersoft. If I'm struggling, whatever is at the bottom of my bag!


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 21, 2018)

drive4show said:



			How many bunkers on your course put you into this situation? The correct solution is course management so that your misses don't put you into impossible positions.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I get what you're saying. I'll normally end up in the position a couple times a round, generally the outcome from aiming for the green from 120-150 yards and it leaking a bit left or right. I have thought it might be a better percentage shot to lay up just in front of the green sometimes, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## Slab (Jun 21, 2018)

I was going to go with the same advice as d4s

As a cat 4 player with plenty green-side bunkers to navigate I only face this shot maybe once in every other round so i'd never get a club for it (even when I do I still play it with a 46PW anyway)

at my ability my biggest loft wedge is 56SW and its reserved for bunker shots only


----------



## User101 (Jun 21, 2018)

Yet another facepalm topic.


----------



## apj0524 (Jun 21, 2018)

To me it sounds if you are not using enough speed, and maybe your expectations are too high on how close to the flag you are going to get.

Myself I open the face on a 54 open stance, weight slight on my back foot, aim left, slightly out to in swing and feel as if I'm letting the club head over take my hands and swing with a more speed than a normal chip.  I would hope to get within 12 feet from a decent lie, if not a decent lie onto the green for a put


----------



## casuk (Jun 21, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			It's pretty common for me to at our place to be faced with shots directly over a greenside bunker. I use my 60 degree wedge, and although I'm not too bad at judging the shot so that it just clears the bunker, the normal outcome is that is will run on well past the flag, sometimes even off the other side of the green if it's quite a narrow one.

I'm throwing the ball up in the air a decent height, but can't get it to check and stop quick enough.

Wondering if a 64 degree wedge might help me here? AG do a cheap Fazer one at Â£30, tempted to give it a go.

Or should I be modifying my technique to make the ball stop sooner?

(Don't have a problem with bunker shots, use my 60 and can get a reasonable result in terms of getting close to the pin)
		
Click to expand...

I thought along the same lines and bought a 64Â° fazer one that you talking about but I learned to open up my 60 a little and now high bunkers are quite easy and the ball stops depends on the green of course, if you want I'll send you the one I bought Â£10 plus the postage


----------



## jmf1488 (Jun 21, 2018)

Are you sure your clearing everything before you land? I see with myself and playing partners that you hit a chip which clears the sand but hits the down slope and sends it running off the other end of the green.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 21, 2018)

jmf1488 said:



			Are you sure your clearing everything before you land? I see with myself and playing partners that you hit a chip which clears the sand but hits the down slope and sends it running off the other end of the green.
		
Click to expand...

this^^^

I played an interclub match last weekend and my oppo was a 15yr old lad just come done in last couple of months from 14 to 10.  He was playing well - or so he said - and he looked like he could be good - but his chipping and pitching was very one-dimensional - stick it up in the air of his 60* or 64* and expect check and stop from green.  It just wasn't happening.  He couldn't understand, was confused and angry - irritated at the greens - he was a 'good' chipper...  But often his use of this shot was inappropriate and often as above he'd land one on a down slope that would kick it on - or pitch it too far onto the green and on our slopey greens off it would go.

Aside - it was fun playing against a 15yr old with great expectations.  I beat him 3up simply through my experience of playing matchplay.  I was a good few shots over my handicap for the round - but that's irrelevant in matchplay.  Mind you I had to ignore that - slim and bendy as he was - he lashed the ball a good 20+yds past me off the 1st tee


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 21, 2018)

jmf1488 said:



			Are you sure your clearing everything before you land? I see with myself and playing partners that you hit a chip which clears the sand but hits the down slope and sends it running off the other end of the green.
		
Click to expand...

that's a fair point, that does happen reasonably often.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 21, 2018)

casuk said:



			I thought along the same lines and bought a 64Â° fazer one that you talking about but I learned to open up my 60 a little and now high bunkers are quite easy and the ball stops depends on the green of course, if you want I'll send you the one I bought Â£10 plus the postage
		
Click to expand...

thanks for the offer, I'll try your technique first tho!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 21, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Yet another facepalm topic.
		
Click to expand...

If we all knew the answers what would be the point of a forum.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 21, 2018)

Go and get one!!!!!! I've got a magic wand Wilson 64 deg Trouble Wedge. I've had it for years!!!!! *Only for use in high summer though*, which we are currently in. I've never used it so much! Floaty shots over bunkers to tight pins, doddle! I've also, very recently, found its brilliant out of bunkers as well. Yes they take some getting used to and you've got to be brave, but once you know how they work it's a great weapon to be able to pull from the bag!!!!!!!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 21, 2018)

If you want the ball to fly high, hit and sit then you need to....

A. Have the technique to make decent contact with the ball at a decent swing speed
B. A ball capable of producing the spin needed to hit and sit - Supersoft ain't gonna do it I'm afraid.
Could. A receptive enough green.

If you're not getting then stop with a 60, then I doubt you'll get it with a 64.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 21, 2018)

Imurg said:



			If you want the ball to fly high, hit and sit then you need to....

A. Have the technique to make decent contact with the ball at a decent swing speed
B. A ball capable of producing the spin needed to hit and sit - Supersoft ain't gonna do it I'm afraid.
Could. A receptive enough green.

If you're not getting then stop with a 60, then I doubt you'll get it with a 64.
		
Click to expand...

All of this - but it all starts with A. Small ball first, crisp and clean...
Otherwise you are entirely relying on trajectory to stop the ball  - and if it's got to clear a bunker first that probably means hitting it at least 50 ft up to get any sort of drop on it (don't confuse this with using spin to stop it).


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 21, 2018)

duncan mackie said:



			All of this - but it all starts with A. Small ball first, crisp and clean...
Otherwise you are entirely relying on trajectory to stop the ball  - and if it's got to clear a bunker first that probably means hitting it at least 50 ft up to get any sort of drop on it (don't confuse this with using spin to stop it).
		
Click to expand...

Given your experience and skill is the ball first strike a crisp and smooth 'off the turf' strike - or a crisp downward 'pinching' strike?  It's something I struggle with.  What I do generally works OK but I am not that great (at all) at getting the ball to bite and check.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2018)

IN my hands definitely a waste of time and in my opinion a waste for the OP. If the 60 degree gets it over, then refine the technique and more importantly practice it from different lies and slopes and learn how speed can affect spin and height


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 21, 2018)

If I carried a 64 wedge I would be worried about the ball landing on my head.


----------



## User101 (Jun 21, 2018)

I used to carry a 64, cost me far more strokes than it ever saved me.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 21, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Given your experience and skill is the ball first strike a crisp and smooth 'off the turf' strike - or a crisp downward 'pinching' strike?  It's something I struggle with.  What I do generally works OK but I am not that great (at all) at getting the ball to bite and check.
		
Click to expand...

The former. You never really pinch the strike and there's no point in banging the club head into the ground (that I've established!).
Soft hands, shoulder swing, clean precise contact...the sort of contact you see in Bob's videos (but with a little more loft on the club &#128526.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 21, 2018)

If you are using a 64 you are likely to use the trajectory to control the ball rather than spin.


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 21, 2018)

Would be useless for me, 47', 52', 56' and 60' cover everything I need.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 21, 2018)

Buy one and have a bit of fun. 

What you got to lose apart from a few quid?


----------



## 3565 (Jun 21, 2018)

I really can't see the point in anything above a 58! My highest lofted wedge is 55 which is more for bunker use. I play majority of my shots with my 50 and that includes flop shots. It's all technique, once you learn what and how to do it then you won't need the higher lofted clubs.


----------



## Carpfather1 (Jun 22, 2018)

I use my 58 and play a flop shot If I want the ball to go up and stop ,if itâ€™s done right you get a fair bit of check too .i used to practice it regular and now pretty confident with it .I wouldnâ€™t bother with a 64 deg myself but if you think itâ€™ll help you score lower go for it .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 22, 2018)

duncan mackie said:



			The former. You never really pinch the strike and there's no point in banging the club head into the ground (that I've established!).
Soft hands, shoulder swing, clean precise contact...the sort of contact you see in Bob's videos (but with a little more loft on the club &#128526.
		
Click to expand...

OK - thanks - that's what I've been trying to do after watching a few coaching vids on YouTube.  

I have yet to develop the confidence for firm strikes and understand the correct combination of club and 'pitch/lob' distance.  I can see where I want to land the ball but as this smooth approach (not my learned one) is new to me I have not yet worked out the combinations for landing the ball where I want to with the trajectory and roll-put I want - with the weight/firmness of strike and club chosen.  

Lots of variables - and yes - only really sorted out on the chipping ground.  So I must get myself there - we are lucky to have a very good one - large area with surface as good as our greens.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 22, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I used to carry a 64, cost me far more strokes than it ever saved me.
		
Click to expand...

You carried a club which cost you shots?


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 22, 2018)

I used to use a 64. The course i played required it for the 3rd green. Very narrow, very raised. Miss it left or right, and you were jiggered without it.
Changed clubs, and no, it was not needed. 

Max loft for me now is 56. I can work magic with this.

Or not.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 22, 2018)

JamesR said:



			You carried a club which cost you shots?
		
Click to expand...

I think we all have at some point.

For me at the moment itâ€™s the 3 wood, canâ€™t hit it for toffee.

You have two choices, turn it into a club that gains shots or drop it from the bag. 

Sometimes after a lesson or range work it can come back again. Not yet for the 3 wood but in time.

For now itâ€™s a driver or 4 iron off the tee as the hybrid is nearly as bad as the 3 wood but is useful for hybrid punches and chips.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 25, 2018)

On the same matter but not about a 64*but for the same purpose.

I am really struggling using my 56* wedge where the lie is fairly tight - never mind tight.  I am becoming convinced (in my head) that it is the width of the sole and the bounce of my particular 56* wedge (a Vokey).  Do Vokey wedges have standard soles and bounce?  I am trying to play crisp pitches for such as lobbing over greenside bunkers and trying to not hit down on the ball - it's not working...

When I look at the sole of my 56* Vokey I am not particularly surprised it's not working for me - but it might 95% just be my technique - but I'd like to rule out a deep sole and lots of bounce being an issue with the type of shot I am trying to play.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 25, 2018)

If you get benefits from a 64* over another club, you should carry one. If not, you shouldn't. Simple as that.

Someone saying "just open your 56*" or whatever is a stupid argument, because everyone's skill set is different. What if you naturally deloft every club so you actually need a 64* wedge to get the same result as the 56* that another player uses?

Another nonsense addition to this discussion is "just learn how to use blah blah blah".

"Just learn"!!!!

As if learning a niche shot with a scoring club is an easy thing for an amateur golfer! If it was, I'd "just learn" to stripe 350 yard drives, "just learn" how to flush every iron and "just learn" how to one-putt every green. No need to get a new wedge then!


----------



## bobmac (Jun 25, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			As if learning a niche shot with a scoring club is an easy thing for an amateur golfer!
		
Click to expand...

It is an easy skill to learn with a bit of guidance and practice.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 25, 2018)

bobmac said:



			It is an easy skill to learn with a bit of guidance and practice.
		
Click to expand...

Not everyone wants to learn or has time to practice - some people will happily pay for a club that will avoid that need and that's just as viable an option. By all means people could offer that advice, but the scorn poured on people sometimes who wanted a quicker fix is unfair.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 25, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			If you get benefits from a 64* over another club, you should carry one. If not, you shouldn't. Simple as that.

Someone saying *"just open your 56*" *or whatever is a stupid argument, because everyone's skill set is different. What if you naturally deloft every club so you actually need a 64* wedge to get the same result as the 56* that another player uses?

Another nonsense addition to this discussion is "just learn how to use blah blah blah".

"Just learn"!!!!

As if learning a niche shot with a scoring club is an easy thing for an amateur golfer! If it was, I'd "just learn" to stripe 350 yard drives, "just learn" how to flush every iron and "just learn" how to one-putt every green. No need to get a new wedge then!
		
Click to expand...

Not a hope in hell of that working for me except off lush lies - when I actually _can _play that shot.  Open up the clubface of my 56* vokey and all I present to the turf is the round of the sole with a leading edge up in the air.

Before i had 52* and 56* wedges I taught myself to lie my standard loft pitching wedge right back and was able to cut the ball way up in the air with quite a 'full' swing. But timing is abs critical - and so was expecting to be able to use 52 and 56 to same end with much less risk - but as said - struggling.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 25, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Not everyone wants to learn or has time to practice - some people will happily pay for a club that will avoid that need and that's just as viable an option. By all means people could offer that advice, but the scorn poured on people sometimes who wanted a quicker fix is unfair.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but the 64 deg wedge would require practice to use effectively, therefore not provide the quick fix required. If this was about a chipper, Iâ€™d agree with you, but a really high lofted wedge takes some skill to play well IMO. Otherwise weâ€™d all carry them ?

Also agree re opening a 56. Thatâ€™s a tough shot, sometimes itâ€™s best to take ur medicine


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 25, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			On the same matter but not about a 64*but for the same purpose.

I am really struggling using my 56* wedge where the lie is fairly tight - never mind tight.  I am becoming convinced (in my head) that it is the width of the sole and the bounce of my particular 56* wedge (a Vokey).  Do Vokey wedges have standard soles and bounce?.

.
		
Click to expand...

No. Vokeys and other good makes can be bought with range of bounce soles and these days a range of sole grinds.

For tight lies off close mown fairway somewhere around 8 degree is best. Modern grinds also remove a large part of the sole.

This is a Cleveland ATX 3 which has 11 degree bounce but is designed for fairways 



 Cleveland now do a vsole which can be manipulated to reduce the 'effective' bounce if needed


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 26, 2018)

For me the difference between using a, well any wedge degree, then turning it to suit the shot over pulling the already designed wedge for the shot you want to do is just that. To flip a ball up and land it without much roll it's a 64 deg all day long , nice "soft" hands and a confident swing at the ball and follow through. Much like any golf shot but you use the correct club.

That should end all this discussion. :rofl:


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 26, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			For me the difference between using a, well any wedge degree, then turning it to suit the shot over pulling the already designed wedge for the shot you want to do is just that. To flip a ball up and land it without much roll it's a 64 deg all day long , nice "soft" hands and a confident swing at the ball and follow through. Much like any golf shot but you use the correct club.

That should end all this discussion. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

So basically your saying we should all carry about 5 wedges. What clubs in the bag do you recommend we should drop to fit them in?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 26, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			So basically your saying we should all carry about 5 wedges. What clubs in the bag do you recommend we should drop to fit them in?
		
Click to expand...

All those irons and woods we never use anyway.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 26, 2018)

I carry 4. PW/52/54/60/64, dropping down to only PW in winter, not brrrr cold winter or slushy mushy mud winter but playable winter.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 26, 2018)

No sure why you'd carry 5, unless it was for exercise reasons.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 26, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I carry 4. PW/52/54/60/64, dropping down to only PW in winter, not brrrr cold winter or slushy mushy mud winter but playable winter.
		
Click to expand...

If your PW is 44 degrees, that's some strange gaps

8,2,6 and 4


----------



## hairball_89 (Jun 26, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I carry 4. *PW/52/54/60/64*, dropping down to only PW in winter, not brrrr cold winter or slushy mushy mud winter but playable winter.
		
Click to expand...

Forgive me, but isn't that 5?!


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 26, 2018)

Yes, oops.     I don't know why I put 52. I don't have one of those.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 26, 2018)

bobmac said:



			If your PW is 44 degrees, that's some strange gaps

8,2,6 and 4
		
Click to expand...

is it? Oh well.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 26, 2018)

hairball_89 said:



			Forgive me, but isn't that 5?!
		
Click to expand...

Oh and your forgiven. :thup:


----------



## bobmac (Jun 26, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Yes, oops.     I don't know why I put 52. I don't have one of those.
		
Click to expand...

So 10 degrees between your PW and 54? Wow


----------



## hairball_89 (Jun 26, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Oh and your forgiven. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hooray! 

And Bob, surely the exact gapping doesn't matter that much if all of your shots are covered with the wedges you have? Also if his PW is 48Âº then it's only 6Âº from PW to 54Âº... I have 45, 50, 54, 60 and barely use the 45 for anything other than full swings (with varying choked down grips) and use the 50 and 54 for pretty much everything 70yards and in, with the 60 seeing less and less use.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 26, 2018)

hairball_89 said:



			Hooray! 

* Also if his PW is 48Âº then it's only 6Âº from PW to 54Âº*... I have 45, 50, 54, 60 and barely use the 45 for anything other than full swings (with varying choked down grips) and use the 50 and 54 for pretty much everything 70yards and in, with the 60 seeing less and less use.
		
Click to expand...

If Crazyface has the Cleveland CG16 Black then the PW is 44.


----------



## DaveR (Jun 26, 2018)

hairball_89 said:



			Forgive me, but isn't that 5?!
		
Click to expand...

Erm no, you're not forgiven actually!! I think Bob was referring to the gaps, not the number of wedges   :ears:


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 26, 2018)

DaveR said:



			Erm no, you're not forgiven actually!! I think Bob was referring to the gaps, not the number of wedges   :ears:  

Click to expand...

You're wrong Dave, Crazyface made a typo and wrote five wedges down instead of four. He has already admitted to this on the previous page.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 26, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			....
That should end all this discussion. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Bet it doesn't/hasn't. Classic golfer hindsight (on my part)!

Personally, while a 64 is a bit of fun, I can't see its value in a 'proper' bag!

Btw! I've had a couple of hits with a 73* wedge too! Also laughable fun! Its (big hitting - aka 300+yd Driver) owner was trying to find a club for shorter distances - and hadn't discovered the 'less than full' shot!

One possible use for a 64*, however, is to 'educate' recalcitrant committee members who overstep their authority! But that seems all behind you now, so no need for it!


----------



## DaveR (Jun 26, 2018)

bobmac said:



			If your PW is 44 degrees, that's some strange gaps

8,2,6 and 4
		
Click to expand...




hairball_89 said:



			Forgive me, but isn't that 5?!
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			You're wrong Dave, Crazyface made a typo and wrote five wedges down instead of four. He has already admitted to this on the previous page.
		
Click to expand...


My bad


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 26, 2018)

:thup: No worries. 

It's a fun club and when you know how it works you can do some great shots with it, with the occasional missile across the green!


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 26, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I carry 4. PW/52/54/60/64, dropping down to only PW in winter, not brrrr cold winter or slushy mushy mud winter but playable winter.
		
Click to expand...

Not very good at adding up then.  Unless you are from the same school of thought as me and do not consider the club with PW on the bottom a pitching wedge.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 26, 2018)

I have just read the later posts so I see the 52 is a mistake.

Not as big as not having a 50 or 52 in the first place though.

I carry a 50 54(6) 56(14) in summer  and 50, 54(8) 58(14) in winter when the grass is left much longer at our place.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 26, 2018)

I firmly believe 3 wedges are plenty.
One low, one medium and one high.
Any more than that can just confuse things.

If I was buying a new set today I'd go for 46, 52 and 58.
With a bit of practice, those 3 can be manipulated to hit any shot from 130yds and in, leaving you room for another long iron/hybrid/5 wood etc

And as for the ''I haven't got time to practice'' excuse, that's nonsense.
Get up 10 minutes earlier.

Here's a picture of all my wedges.....


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 27, 2018)

bobmac said:



			If I was buying a new set today I'd go for 46, 52 and 58.
With a bit of practice, those 3 can be manipulated to hit any shot from 130yds and in, leaving you room for another long iron/hybrid/5 wood etc
		
Click to expand...

130 yards? Really? You think most people on here can even hit a full PW 130 yards? I'd highly doubt that.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			130 yards? Really? You think most people on here can even hit a full PW 130 yards? I'd highly doubt that.
		
Click to expand...

Well, bearing in mind most PWs these days are 44-46 degrees, I'd think it's not unreasonable.

If it makes you happy I can change it to 120 yards or would you want to argue about that too?


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 27, 2018)

As a somewhat senior golfer I am happy with 100-110 (depending on conditions) with a 46 wedge. It's when I fail to hit it straight that I get annoyed.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 27, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Well, bearing in mind most PWs these days are 44-46 degrees, I'd think it's not unreasonable.

If it makes you happy I can change it to 120 yards or would you want to argue about that too?
		
Click to expand...

At the scoring edge of the bag, yardage is especially important. I assumed you would know that as someone who gives advice a lot on here. I'd assume you'd know the type of poster who would be asking this advice is unlikely to hit a 44* wedge 130 yards very often. Maybe you didn't know that.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			At the scoring edge of the bag, yardage is especially important. I assumed you would know that as someone who gives advice a lot on here. I'd assume you'd know the type of poster who would be asking this advice is unlikely to hit a 44* wedge 130 yards very often. Maybe you didn't know that.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's that far beyond the realms of possibility. I'm rubbish and I hit a PW 125 ish. Maybe different for the slightly older chaps though.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm not going to argue with you as you've totally missed or ignored the point I was making.
I'm out.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think it's that far beyond the realms of possibility. I'm rubbish and I hit a PW 125 ish. Maybe different for the slightly older chaps though.
		
Click to expand...

I play my PW at 125 and it's not as high as 44*. I'm not a long hitter but I'm longer than most people I've played with who had a relative high handicap (teens up to 28) and I certainly don't know anyone who could consistently get their PW to 130 yards who plays at a standard where they'd be gapping their wedges and hitting knock down shots with each wedge to cover all yardages.

Bob's advice would suit the better player only but I often find his advice is quite snobby and hints that everyone should adopt his styles or they're wrong.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Bob's advice would suit the better player only but I often find his advice is quite snobby and hints that everyone should adopt his styles or they're wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry my irony alarm just exploded

The number is irrelevant at the top end, 130/120/110 is have a wedge range to cover off those distances up to that. 64 isnâ€™t required IMO.


----------



## ademac (Jun 27, 2018)

If ANY club works for you then it is not a waste of time, be that a 64 wedge, a chipper or any other club that can be found.
Everybody plays this wonderful game differently and enjoys different aspects of the game. There isnt really a wrong and a right but a LOT of people want to tell you that there is, ignore them and you will enjoy the game more.
If you are enjoying yourself then its never a waste of time and trying new things will teach you more about your own game than most people ever could.


----------



## shortgame (Jun 27, 2018)

ademac said:



			If ANY club works for you then it is not a waste of time, be that a 64 wedge, a chipper or any other club that can be found.
Everybody plays this wonderful game differently and enjoys different aspects of the game. There isnt really a wrong and a right but a LOT of people want to tell you that there is, ignore them and you will enjoy the game more.
If you are enjoying yourself then its never a waste of time and trying new things will teach you more about your own game than most people ever could.
		
Click to expand...

This is no place to be spouting such sensible and logical opinions :rofl: :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 27, 2018)

I hit my PW on an average of 97-102. My 52 goes around 85-91 and my 58 around 71-77

I have recently swapped my SW for a Ping thin sole (low bounce) as the sand is now powdery and also a little shallow in places. Working nicely. If/when I upgrade I will probably look to get a couple of 58's in different bounce/grinds


----------

